

Show HN: Feedback requested on a coming soon page - csouth
http://www.heres2.com/

======
imcqueen
my eye was drawn to the silhouettes and coming soon logo first, then the
"heres2" rectangle afterwards.

Maybe adjust your sizing of each so that the logo is less prominent and the
content box owns the visitor's focus.

